# Nettoyage clavier mac Alu au lave vaisselle



## ataraxie44 (6 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Il y a quelques jours, comme un bourrin, je renverse ma bière pleine sur mon clavier filaire mac alu...
Malgré la mort quasi certaine de mon clavier, je suis content d'avoir esquivé mon macbook pro qui était juste à coté 
Immédiatement, je l'essui avec un chiffon et le retourne pour le laisser sécher.
2 jours après, je le teste. 
Sans le brancher, je constate que les 3/4 de mes touches sont collantes et remontent mal.
Une fois branché, les touches semblent fonctionner. Après quelques minutes/heures d'utilisation, ma barre d'espace tape un "+" en plus de l'espace...
Ce problème de "+" devient de plus en plus aléatoire et passe aux autres touches...

A partir de là, il me fallait un gros nettoyage. Après recherches sur internet, quelques solutions s'offrent à moi :
Démonter les touches et les nettoyer
Le jeter à la poubelle
Tenter le lave vaisselle.

Je décide donc de tenter la 1ère solution : nettoyer. Je démonte la touche la plus défectueuse et la plus facile à démonter : ma barre d'espace. De nombreuses photos sont disponibles sur internet pour montrer le système de fixation des touches (clips blancs).
Nettoyage au coton tige + alcool + produit à vitre + ... + Remontage
Que dal et la touche colle encore... et j'ai la moitié des touches du clavier à faire...

2ème solution : poubelle !!! Mouai, tentons la 3 ème avant.

3 ème solution : nettoyage du clavier au lave vaisselle.:mouais: - ou à la main dans la baignoire
Après recherches sur internet, on saperçoit que tous les types de clavier PC/MAC ont été passés au lave vaisselle. A priori, sur les anciens claviers à touches mécaniques, cette solution fonctionnait assez bien. Pour les claviers plus récents, le pourcentage de réussite est faible voir très faible. 

La technique du lave vaisselle vue sur internet : 
Boucher les ports USB avec du scotch
Programme court sans produit et sans séchage.
Laisser sécher le clavier quelques jours avant de le rebrancher.

Me voilà donc en train de fouiller la notice de mon lave-vaisselle pour trouver le programme adéquat. Évidemment, je n'ai pas celui qu'il faut.

Tant pis, perdu pour perdu, je bouche mes ports USB, je met mon clavier dans le lave vaisselle (là, la tête de mon amie ), programme 30 min, pas de produit de nettoyage mais j'ai qu'en même celui de rincage et le sel... Je rappelle que mon lave vaisselle a fait un cycle de séchage.
30 min plus tard, le clavier sort tout propre, les touches ne collent plus. y'a plus qu'à attendre.
J'ai lu que certains ont osés mettre leur clavier à sécher au four (55°) pendant quelques heures. Moi, non, je ne suis pas pressé... Je retourne le clavier et le coince entre mon radiateur et mon mur et le laisse sécher pendant 4/5 jours. 

Aujourd'hui, c'est le grand jour. Je branche mon clavier et, surprise, il fonctionne ; enfin presque...
Et oui, c'est technique n'est pas la panacée et une touche est HS. Dans mon cas, rien de grave : la touche "+" du pavé numérique ("tiens donc !"). Toutes les autres sont parfaites et ne collent plus du tout. D'ailleurs j'écris ce post avec mon clavier aux levures  et tout se passe bien.

Conclusion :
Le nettoyage des touches fonctionne s'il n'y en a qu'une ou 2 à faire. Tout un clavier, c'est la casse assurée de certains clips blancs.
Je ne conseillerai la méthode lave-vaisselle à personne sauf si la prochaine étape pour votre clavier est la poubelle.
Dans mon cas et dans d'autres ça s'est pas trop mal passé. Mais d'après ce que j'ai lu, dans la majorité des cas et en fonction des types de clavier, cette méthode est vouée à l'échec ; en particulier pour ce clavier alu avec les petites membranes noires de contact.

Rappel de MA méthode (et non pas celle préconisée par d'autres forums) :
A VOS RISQUES ET PERILS ET EN DERNIER RECOURS
Boucher les ports USB avec du bon scotch
Programme court avec séchage et le minimum de produits (sels et rincage)
Laisser sécher longtemps à proximité d'une source de chaleur. Le risque est de rebrancher le clavier trop tôt et de le court-circuiter avec l'humidité restante à l'intérieur.

En espérant que cette expérience soit utile.  Bon courage pour le nettoyage


----------



## Ismaël-bis (2 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai voulu nettoyer mon clavier sans fil ( https://www.apple.com/fr/keyboard/ ) avec une bombe de mousse nettoyante antistatique. 
C'est du produit antistatique ..... alors je peux y aller. Je pose le clavier sur le plan de travail de la cuisine et pschiiiiiiiitt je bombe largement sur le clavier. Chiffon doux et essuyage en règle. En quelques minutes j'ai un clavier tout beau 
Je reviens près de mon Imac et ... misère !! Le clavier se connecte mais il semble que des touches soient enfoncées (sans que j'appuie dessus évidement) Courts circuits me dis je. Satanée mousse soit disant antistatique. Bon je vais le lasser sécher. Au bout de 48 heures toujours pareil. Le clavier écrit tout seul des suites de caractères incohérentes. Je le laisse sécher une semaine et toujours pas mieux.
Recherche sur les forums pour réparer un clavier et la solution ultime du lave vaisselle me parait la dernière chance avant la poubelle.
Je cherche donc le programme sans séchage et n'en trouve pas. Donc choix du programme le plus court sans produit vaisselle et par un curieux hasard mon lave vaisselle réclame du produit de rinçage que je ne complète pas à ce moment là. J'extirpe le clavier avant la fin du cycle pour limiter le temps de séchage.
Deux jours plus tard je tente une connexion. Rien ! La liaison Bluetooth ne s'établie même pas. Je repose le clavier à sécher près d'un radiateur (mais pas trop près) et je l'oublie une semaine.
Et là, c'est un grand moment  je vous écrit tout ça de mon clavier qui vient de renaitre.
Voilà, ça vaut ce que ça vaut et c'est vraiment la dernière chose à faire avant le passage à la poubelle. Mais ça peut marcher


----------

